# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  η καινουργια μου ζεμπρινα

## Panos_sk_

Ευχαριστω πολυ την κυρια Αθηνά (Destat) για την ζαχαρωτενια χεμπρινα που μου χαρισε! Απλα θα ηθελα απο ολους σας μια βοηθεια για το τι πρεπει να κανω τωρα τις πρωτες μερες! Επισης τι ταιρι της ταιριαζει (χρωματισμος)?

----------


## jk21

Να το χαιρεσαι , πανεμορφο !


Μπραβο στην Αθηνα !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς τη δέχτηκες την κούκλα!! 

Φρέσκο νεράκι, φαγητό, λαχανικούλια, σουπιοκόκκαλο, μία κούνια που τους αρέσει πολύ και συχνή καθαριότητα! Αυτά χρειάζονται και είναι χαρούμενα πουλάκια! 

Για ταίρι, μιας και εκείνη είναι άσπρη (chestnut flanked white), θα μπορούσες να της πάρεις έναν εξίσου άσπρο αρσενικό προκειμένου να σου βγάλουν και θηλυκά και αρσενικά πουλάκια τέτοιου χρωματισμού. 



Θα ήθελα να σε προειδοποίησω πως αν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις αναπαραγωγή και να έχεις περισσότερα, θα πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς πως έχεις και άλλα κλουβιά καθώς είναι εξαιρετικά κτητικά πουλάκια και δεν ανέχονται στο χώρο τους κάποιο άλλο πέρα από το ταίρι τους. Έχω έντεκα ζεμπράκια και έκανα πολλές παραλλαγές στον τρόπο διαμονής. Το μόνο που δούλεψε είναι ανά ζευγάρια!

----------


## Soulaki

Η Αθηνούλα μας, ενα από τα καλύτερα παιδιά του φόρουμ.
Μπραβο για την κινηση.....να ξέρεις οτι πήρες, πουλακι, από σπίτι......και πολυ καλομαθημένο.
Να το χαίρεσαι, και να του παρεις, και μια παρεούλα......να έχει τις ωρες μοναξιάς, που θα λείπετε, από το σπίτι.

----------


## Panos_sk_

Aπλα θετω το εξης ερωτημα: λενε οτι τα ζεμπρακια ζευγαρωνουν πολυ, αν της βαλω και το αρσενικο δεν ειναι σαν να την ωοθω? κανει να της παρω αρσενικο η μηπως θελει θηλυκο?

----------


## Soulaki

Αυτο που ξέρω, ειναι, οτι αναπαράγονται, πολυ εύκολα......θα γεμησεις πουλακια.......τωρα θα σου πουν, και οι κάτοχοι, του είδους.....γνώμη.

----------


## fantomas

Να σου ζήσει, με το καλό να την ζευγαρώσεις

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορείς να της πάρεις αρσενικό και εγώ ζευγαράκια τα έχω. Και να τη ζευγαρώσεις μπορείς κανονικά απλά να έχεις στο νου σου ότι θα πρέπει να απομακρύνεις τα μωρά αφού απογαλακτιστούν και να τα κρατήσεις σε μικρά γκρουπς ή να τα χαρίσεις!

----------


## Panos_sk_

> 


Προχθές της αγόρασα λοιπόν ένα αρσενικό τέτοιου χρώματος και από ότι φαίνεται τα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Panos_sk_

Απλά αυτό που ξέχασα και μου το θύμισε η Αθηνά είναι η καραντίνα. Τώρα που ξέχασα να τον κρατήσω καραντίνα μπορώ η Επειδή πέρασαν ήδη 2 μέρες όχι?

----------


## Panos_sk_

Φυσικα θα ηθελα αν βλεπει τα ποστ η Αθηνα, να μας πει αν μου επιτρεπει να κανω μια αναπαραγωγη τωρα τελη μαρτιου με αρχες απριλιου. Αν φυσικα μας το επιτρεπει μια μικρη βοηθεια θα την ηθελα!

----------

